# 5th Gen Max Suspension for sale



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

KYB GR-2 Shocks 
KYB GR-2 Struts
Maxspeed Springs

$150 for above with your stock springs, struts, and shocks.
Only 5k miles on this stuff. Ask around, this is a great setup. You are looking at over $400 worth of stuff


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

how much just for the struts and i give u my stock spings?....i need new struts bad!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Slim ThuG said:


> how much just for the struts and i give u my stock spings?....i need new struts bad!


I need good stock struts back...... my stockers were bad so they are no good. I used them with the maxspeeds and they died quick....... of course they already had like 55k miles on them


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> I need good stock struts back...... my stockers were bad so they are no good. I used them with the maxspeeds and they died quick....... of course they already had like 55k miles on them


nvm then...dont have good stock


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Slim ThuG said:


> nvm then...dont have good stock


Sorry man


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sterling2000 said:


> I need good stock struts back...... my stockers were bad so they are no good. I used them with the maxspeeds and they died quick....... of course they already had like 55k miles on them


i am willing to buy the gr-2's all around and trade. how about 100 for the shocks and struts without the springs. already have teins. please god say yes.....


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

30585 said:


> i am willing to buy the gr-2's all around and trade. how about 100 for the shocks and struts without the springs. already have teins. please god say yes.....


and my stocks are good.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

30585 said:


> and my stocks are good.


i guess he doesnt want to sell.?.?.?.?.?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

30585 said:


> i guess he doesnt want to sell.?.?.?.?.?


Not that at all, I just stopped checking this forum. My fault. Where are you located?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

That word miami next to location in his profile MIGHT give you a little clue.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> That word miami next to location in his profile MIGHT give you a little clue.


lol...he sort of does have a point. the thing is ud have to send me the gr-2s before i can take the stocks off.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm just givin him $hit... we're in the same car club... hehe


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> That word miami next to location in his profile MIGHT give you a little clue.


Thought maybe he was local ...... I'd like to do the deal but I can't be without my car


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sterling2000 said:


> Thought maybe he was local ...... I'd like to do the deal but I can't be without my car


damn same situation..


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

30585 said:


> damn same situation..


Sent your door sills and your horns out today. Replaced the horns with the horn out of my 74 Nova SS. Jesus does it sound horrible. I'll email you a tracking number.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

coo coo. its just too bad we were not able to do the gr-2's


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

30585 said:


> coo coo. its just too bad we were not able to do the gr-2's


Your stuff is finally showing up on the USPS web site. I sent it Priority so it should be there by Friday.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

By the way, the way I had the horns mounted.... On the passenger side I used the existing setup. On the other side there is already a hole in the support ..... I just used a nut, bolt, and lock washer to install it.


----------

